# Lash primer?



## freaksinunif0rm (Dec 21, 2006)

Currently, I use Lancome's Flextencils...it does a great job lengthening, but when I put on eyeliner, you can barely see my lashes. Would a lash primer help? (I was thinking of getting Lancome's primer, but it's a bit pricey...).


Thanks!


----------



## talk2mesun (Dec 21, 2006)

I swear by lash primers. My lashes are a lot healthier and have less breakage if I use one, plus I feel that it helps to lengthen them. I personally like Clinique's primer - it's $12.50 - and I don't like Clinique that much. In fact it's the only Clinique product I use.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 21, 2006)

I love the shishiedo one


----------



## kimmy (Dec 21, 2006)

i use Maybelline Intense XXL mascara, it has a primer for lengthening and a black topcoat for volume...works wonders for me


----------



## jenii (Dec 22, 2006)

I use Shiseido's mascara primer. I like it because it's gray, so black mascara covers it completely and you don't get any little white fibers on your lashes. Also, it really helps the curl stay.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 22, 2006)

The Lancome primer is great!


----------



## hypodermic (Dec 22, 2006)

The Origins Underwear for Lashes is pretty good. It really thickens so you gotta be careful how much you use. It comes off a lot like Blinc's Kiss Me Mascara.


----------



## zombie_candy (Dec 22, 2006)

3rd for the Shiseido lash primer


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm still all about the Smashbox one.  Layer Lash Primer has Soy Wheat Germ Protein and Panthenol in it for extra strength repairage for broken lashes.  That way, they won't fall off, they'll just keep growing longer and longer!  I wish they'd make it gray, though, what a great idea!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 9, 2008)

*Best mascara primer?*

What would you say is the best mascara primer for holding a curl without making your lashes crunchy?


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best mascara primer?*

Hands down, Shisedo The Makeup Mascara Base. I found out about it from Makeupalley.com and it's something that I will never ever leave out of my makeup routine. Expensive, but makes any crappy mascara workable and great mascaras even more fabulous!


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best mascara primer?*

I use glysolid as my base.. just found out the trick few days ago.. not bad


----------



## Renee (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best mascara primer?*

I second Shisedo! I used to have my eyelashes permed every 3 months before I found this brcause my lashes never held a curl and now I don't because this base makes my lashes stay curled all day until I take it off. I also use their lifting mascara! I will never use anything else!


----------



## Bwell (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best mascara primer?*

I agree with Shiseido mascara base. 
It´s quite expensive (I don´t spend money on mascara because they go bad really fast) but it´s totally worth it.
Basically, I don´t have lashes. They are short, light and straight but with shiseido base they look fuller and long and my mascara doesn´t flake. The only problem is taking it off but again totally worth it.


----------



## zabbazooey (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best mascara primer?*

Shiseido all the way!!!


----------



## Trista (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best mascara primer?*

I'm also gonna say Shiseido has the best mascara primer. It's better than the primers by Clinique and Lancome IMO.


----------



## SarahAfshar (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best mascara primer?*

There is no competition, Shiseido's Mascara Base is the best I have used.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best mascara primer?*






 You all make me want to get this BADLY!!!! TYA!


----------



## ndn-ista (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best mascara primer?*

hey i got the sheisedo mascara base, and quite honestly i dont think it's all that. I loveee the misha mascara base and i got it for like 2 bucks.


----------



## impassioned (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best mascara primer?*

I'd have to go for the Missha Mascara Base as well. Inexpensive but SO effective. It beats high-end products hands down.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best mascara primer?*

Thanks, all! I was leaning toward shiseido before starting this thread, but I have to admit I'm intrigued by the missha. Where does one get it?


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best mascara primer?*

Missha is a Korean product, isn't it? I think they are available in Asia..


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Best mascara primer?*

Ebay it is!


----------



## cindel25 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Best mascara primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_Missha is a Korean product, isn't it? I think they are available in Asia.._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ebay it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's available online and they have stores in NYC and LA.

MISSHA Cosmetics Quickly & Easily - Qeasily.com

http://www.misshaus.com/


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best mascara primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Renee* 

 
_I second Shisedo! I used to have my eyelashes permed every 3 months before I found this brcause my lashes never held a curl and now I don't because this base makes my lashes stay curled all day until I take it off. I also use their lifting mascara! I will never use anything else!_

 
I have learned so much from this board. I had no idea you could get your EYELASHES PERMED!!! That's crazy as hell.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best mascara primer?*

Does the Shiseido lessen clumping?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best mascara primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Does the Shiseido lessen clumping?_

 
From my experience, no. It's not that bad as long as you don't let the primer dry up completely before applying your mascara.


As for it's curling lasting power, I'm not too impressed. I had bought this in the hopes of finally being able to just use a regular mascara instead of having to use a waterproof formula. But it still let the regular mascara "weigh" down my curl a bit. It did help a little bit though but not enough to make me say wow and to be worth the $22.

Plus it was such a bitch to remove! It didn't really help with smudging that much either. And the search still goes on...


----------

